# Bath remodel



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

Going to gut the bath room down to the studs. Question, should I put up a vapor barrier around the three walls of tub/shower or just the outside wall, and whats the best barrier to use.


----------



## woolybug25 (Aug 9, 2011)

I think you are fine with just the outside wall, but some people do the whole thing. I personally think its overkill. I like Hardiewrap (made by the same company as Hardy back board)

Make sure to do cement board backer behind the tiles of the tub surround. I'm sure you already knew that, but just in case.


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

I will look for the hardie wrap, thanks. The wife insists on using roofing felt.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

http://www.jameshardie.com/homeowner/products_backerboard_halfInch.shtml

You may want to check out the video's and install info on the Hardiebacker site.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

I like to use Hardie board with a water proofing. I use Durabond D-222 but there are others like Redi Guard also.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

kneedeep said:


> I like to use Hardie board with a water proofing. I use Durabond D-222 but there are others like Redi Guard also.


I found this info about durabond D-222


> D-222 Duraguard Membrane is a single-component, latex-based membrane suitable for use over a variety of substrates in commercial and residential applications, including: concrete, cement block walls, cement backer board, gypsum board, exterior-grade plywood (interior, dry installations only) and mortar beds. The blue-colored anti-fracture/waterproofing membrane can be applied with a brush, roller or trowel, and cleans easily using water. D-222 Duraguard Membrane is ideal for waterproofing showers, lavatories, laundry rooms and kitchens in homes, hotels, restaurants, hospitals and schools, to name just a few applications.


 Watching the home imp shows on tv do bath remodels I see them use a orange matting that they trowled in with thinset or D-222.

What is that mating called? What is it's purpose?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Darrin,
That's probably Schluter Ditra. It basically takes place of backer board. You trowel down the thin set and then bed the Ditra into it. Then you trowel down your thinset mortar on top of it and set your tile.

That's how it works but I've never used it. I like the old backer board way.

John


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

I am using the hardi board for the floor and the shower, never used it befor, have allways used cement board. Manufacture claims hardi is 100 % water proof, but I find it hard to believe. Been leaning towards the redi guard but not sure if I can use it on the hardi board. Anyone know where a bouts I might be able to find it in the Saginaw/bay city area ? And would it be a good idea to put it on the hardi board for the floor or is that over kill. Floor will be tiled also. Trying to gather as much info as possible before demo starts in a couple weeks. Thanks Don


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

If you are doing any type of tile work or need information on waterproofing a shower you need to check out this forum.http://www.johnbridge.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?forumid=1
Lot of good information there. Jaz is a member on MS and the JB site. He comes along here every now and then. He does tile for a living and has been very helpful in the past. 

Eric


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

You can find Redi Guard at Home Depot, I have never used that brand so I cant comment on if it is any good or not. It wont hurt to do the floor if you wish but is not needed.

Schluter Products are the Orange material you will see on T.V. It is a good product but is very expensive to use, you will save time and labor using it.

If you have any questions just P.M. me I would be happy to help.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

:chillin:


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

The ditra is great stuff! 

The plastic mat is great for floors, and they have a fiber mat for walls. I'll be using it when we do our bathroom. For a shower area, my personal preference would be to us a vb on all the shower walls, not just the exterior wall. I rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

Going to do vb on all three walls and maybe the floor. Checked into the ditra stuff, :yikes: expensive:yikes:. Going with Tec HydraFlex


----------



## Jaz (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi all,

The orange Schluter product for showers is Kerdi not Ditra. The secret is the Kerdi Drain, this is the way I build showers. It's a system. It's the best way, IMO. 

The liquid waterproofing membrane called Redi Guard above is actually Redgard, there are many others. A real good one is Hydro Ban by Laticrete. 

If anyone needs Kerdi, or Ditra in our area let me know. I also do consultations for DIY'ers so they don't make a big mistake. Showers are tricky and most are done wrong, even when you hire a pro.

http://picasaweb.google.com/101434355976808740925?gsessionid=jRhgzPvLROzaiJcsqJ1UTg

Jaz


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Great!

Now you guys got me motivated. 

After seeing that Jaz mentioned that Kerdi Shower System, I did some research on it. I've done mud pan showers before and they came out nice and haven't had any leakage problems with them. But I found a local tile distributor that carries the Kerdi System so I dropped in and took a look. That thing looks SWEET!

I've got one and possibly two customers that need new showers installed. I wasn't sure that I wanted to get into a mud job on those because of a situation I've got going on now. But looking at the Kerdi System, I'm sure that I can handle that. I've been in our house for about 13 years and my wife has always hated our master bath. She's never used it and I've only showered in there a couple times myself because it did have a water issue. After seeing that Kerdi kit, I stopped at Home Depot on the way home and picked up a "Dumpster in a bag". I'm probably going to start demo this afternoon. 

I'm going to try out this system on my own bathroom and if it works as well as I think it will, I'm going to talk to my customers and give them a quote on their shower installs. I'll feel better about bidding the jobs once I have some experience with the system. But at this point I don't see any reason that I won't be able to give them a top quality and reliable shower.

I'll take pics of the process and maybe post a few here to show you all how it goes.

John


----------



## D8ve (Feb 10, 2012)

Backlash said:


> Going to do vb on all three walls and maybe the floor. Checked into the ditra stuff, :yikes: expensive:yikes:. Going with Tec HydraFlex


Definitely put a vb on the floor. Its only a few dollars for saving headaches in the future. Ur already prob purchasing a box of it n will have more than enough left over anyway


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

John you will love it, very easy to work with and it won't kill you. My only problem with it is the price. 

Not sure where you found it but I get all my stuff from Tile and Stone Works on 23 mile and M53.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

That's the place! Tile and Stone works. It is a little pricey, but it looks MUCH easier to work with than doing a standard mud job. That is worth something. That and the fact that it really looks like it will be a completely water tight installation. 

When I get done testing this system on my own bath, I'm fairly certain that I have a customer that will want me to install one in his master bath. My dad has also been talking about redoing their master bath for a couple years due to some knee issues. The tubs that they have in each of their bathrooms are extra deep soaking tubs. Grace has a very hard time getting in and out of the tub, even with grab bars installed. If this system works as well as I think it's going to, I'm pretty sure that I'll be able to finally talk him in to letting me redo that bathroom for Grace.

As I said, she's got back and knee issues and it's starting to get tough for her to even get around. The nice thing is that when they built this house, they had a pretty good size linen closet built right next to the tub. It's big enough that I'll be able to remove the tub and build a walk in shower. Then I think we're going to install a stack-able washer and dryer in the linen closet. That way she'll have a nice new bathroom with laundry right off of the master bedroom. They won't have to drag laundry baskets up and down the stairs anymore. 

I finished the demo yesterday. Now I just have to replace the sub-floor and I'm ready to start construction.

John


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Sounds like a nice project! I think when your done you will be kicking yourself for not doing this before. I wish more of my customers would pay for it, just saw a guy pay$2300 for a Schluter System in one bathroom.


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

The price of Ditra and Kerdi was a deterrent to me as well but once you try it, you'll never go back. You'll love that product John. That stuff is awesome. Just make sure you use the right type of thinset. Their install info is easy to find including their "how to" videos.


----------

